# D**k Head at Broadhead Meadow



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got back from a trip to Broadhead Meadow off Mirror Lake Highway for a scout trip and gotta vent a little.

Even though it rained a bunch, we had a great time and caught lots of fish. Even kids that didn't normally like fish enjoyed roasting a small brooky over the fire that they just caught minutes before.

On the way out, the road is pretty narrow and only allows one vehicle on the road at a time and requires a passing vehicle to pull off to the side.

We passed a couple people that were very kind and pulled right over when they saw me and three other vehicles behind me with a trailer in tow.

At one point I was about to round a blind corner when this jack @ss comes tearing around the corner. So I try and pull to the side, put my hand up telling him to stop and roll my window down to talk to him and let him know three more vehicles are right behind me. But instead, this a-hole hits the gas and goes speeding through a puddle next to me and fills my interior up with water and drenches my passenger.

I quickly jump out and hear him *laughing *as he speeds off. Luckily for me, I know he can't go far because the rest of my group is right behind me. So I jog up to him and tell him what a friggin' a-hole he is.

He then tells me he will give me money for drenching my interior and won't even apologize at first. I tell him I want an apology and he gives a piss poor apology and then gripes about the three vehicles he can't pass.

While I am telling him what I think of his behavior, I see his wife with an open container and then realize he has an open container too.

I should have called the police on this POS who clearly has zero respect for anyone on the road but himself.

Point of my rant? I want this sorry excuse for a human being to know that if I ever see him on the road again, I am going to make sure he remembers his kindness to me. And if he is a member of this forum, SCREW YOU!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You didn't happen to see any bolete mushrooms along the road did ya?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> You didn't happen to see any bolete mushrooms along the road did ya?


I saw LOTS of mushrooms Goob. I don't know what kinds I saw, but they were all over.

Here is a shot at dusk from Friday eve for you to enjoy


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That sucks Bax! Just remember there are buttholes everywhere you go, and be careful when approaching them because you never know what they are capable of. Definitely get a license plate number when you can and report the event including the open container. Did you take his money? I would have.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I saw LOTS of mushrooms Goob. I don't know what kinds I saw, but they were all over.
> 
> Here is a shot at dusk from Friday eve for you to enjoy


It's no wonder ya ran the guy off the road. You can't drive and look for mushrooms at the same time. :grin:

.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

you just got to remember, what would JC do? but its hard to be kind to others, my wife tells that to me once a week;-) were taking the scouts up to Jackson on friday to raft the river! never done that before so i'm hoping we'll have a blast


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't believe that you didnt report him, you should have recorded it and called it in; who knows if he doesnt cause a real accident later driving home.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> It's no wonder ya ran the guy off the road. You can't drive and look for mushrooms at the same time. :grin:
> 
> .


Oh pooh, I can drive with one knee and check out deer (or lady's) with binoculars.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this Bax. Seems stupid is infectious. On my way off the mountain Saturday night, I happened on a young couple setting up camp with a large *FIRE* going behind them in the trees. I stopped and "educated" them on the current fire restrictions. They told me, "whatever, we didn't know so we'll put it out." with an attitude and I pulled off but waited on the top of the other hill until I saw white smoke and then no smoke. The stupid part is, they were less than a half mile off the highway where it is painfully posted (in the most obnoxious way the fs could come up with) that fires are banned and that there is up to a $5000.00 fine and jail time for having a fire. I reported them to the FS LE in our area.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Half the people you meet are below average


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Note to self: Never roll down truck window to talk to someone in front of mud puddle...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> Note to self: Never roll down truck window to talk to someone in front of mud puddle...


Ha ha ha I would normally agree but the whole place was a mud puddle from all the rain we got


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

"Half the people you meet are below average"
And most of them seem to be in the outdoors  and on the roads.

I spend a lot of time in the outdoors. I don't think I've gone a day without seeing somebody doing something stupid and 
I'm sure somebody else would feel free to call me stupid at times :sad:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

middlefork said:


> I'm sure somebody else would feel free to call me stupid at times :sad:


I think we are all guilty of doing something stupid while outdoors. Whether it be intentional or unintentional / ignorant.

All I ask is that you be humble about it when you get caught / informed. Getting defensive just makes you look worse.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Me being grumpy aside,

the kids had fun catching fish and every kid learned to clean fish. Even kids who have never held a pole before. The scenery was great, and the nights were cool. Night games kicked butt and steal the flag was more fun than I remember.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

The backcountry is one place to not be a tool. Hopefully karma gave this guy some car trouble and he had to walk out.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax*, I would have had a hard time not pulling his drunk butt out of the truck and knocking him sober. You did the right thing. Knowing you, you probably had your wife, kids (and possibly your cat) with you. You walked away the good guy. Chuck.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

longbow said:


> Bax*, I would have had a hard time not pulling his drunk butt out of the truck and knocking him sober. You did the right thing. Knowing you, you probably had your wife, kids (and possibly your cat) with you. You walked away the good guy. Chuck.


No mention of sister in law? You're like a newb or something!


----------

